# Getting home from Zurich



## Cabbage (14 Jul 2004)

Howdy,

I've a sister stranded in Zurich.  

What's the cheapest way to get home to Dublin?

I suggest flying from Friedschafen to Stanstead to Dublin.

Flight to Stanstead is not too bad but Ryanair flight to Dublin from Stanstead is a ripoff.

Are there any sites I can check prices across all airlines as I don't know any other airlnies that fly stanstead - Dublin

Thanks


----------



## Guest (14 Jul 2004)

If she could travel from Stuttgart then she Hapag-Lloyd might be worth checking for direct Stuttgart to Dublin flights:

[broken link removed]


----------



## sueellen (14 Jul 2004)

Would these sites be of any help 
www.opodo.co.uk
www.skyscanner.net/


----------



## Mac (14 Jul 2004)

*zurich to dublin*

You could try 
www.easyjet.com  Zurich to Luton
and then with Ryanair from Luton to Dublin.

 have a daily direct service
and aerlingus have a direct service on Tue, Thurs and Sat.

Problem is it will be hard to get any cheap flights  anywhere being in the middle of peak holiday season and booking a flight for immediate departure.


----------

